# 15th International Slipper Orchid Symposium • November 2, 2013 • Orlando, FL



## Scott Ware (Oct 6, 2013)

It's that time again!!

*What:* 15th International Slipper Orchid Symposium
*When:* November 2, 2013
*Where:* Howard Johnson Plaza Altamonte Springs Orlando North
*Sponsored by:* Krull-Smith
*More information:* 15th International Slipper Orchid Symposium

Join us this November in Orlando for an entertaining and informative Saturday of speaker presentations and plant sales, followed by a fast-paced and entertaining BBQ and auction under the Krull-Smith pavilion. Stop by Krull-Smith on Sunday morning for a light breakfast and open house for more plant sales and an opportunity to browse through one of the world's premier collections of outstanding paphiopedilums (and phalaenopsis). 


*This year’s Speakers:*


Olaf Gruß, Grassau, Germany
Dr. Harold Koopowitz, Professor Emeritus – University of California, Irvine
Theresa Hill - Hillsview Gardens, Mulino, OR
Chen-Chung Chen, President Taiwan Orchid Growers Association - Mainshow Orchids, Taiwan
Karen Muir, Laguna Niguel, CA

*This year’s Vendors:*

Deerwood Orchids
Fajen's Orchids & Exotics
Hill’s Raingreen Tropicals
Hillsview Gardens
Krull-Smith
Mainshow Orchids of Taiwan
Orchid Inn, Ltd.

Many of the vendors are willing to bring pre-ordered plants to the event. The website has links to vendor sites and/or email links for registrants to contact vendors with any special requests before the event. 

Please visit the website at www.slippersymposium.com to learn more and download the registration form.


----------



## rob (Oct 6, 2013)

No HP from Orchidview this year? I'm on the fence about coming this year, I have a new 2 month old girl, my first!, and airfare is crazy right now


----------



## Scott Ware (Oct 6, 2013)

Rob, I think they decided to take it easy and have a more relaxing symposium this year. We will all miss their awesome sales table but it will still be wonderful just to have them there with us. We sure hope you can find a way to be there - it wouldn't be the same without you.


----------



## paphreek (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm looking forward to renewing acquaintances and enjoying the beautiful weather in Orlando this time of the year.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 7, 2013)

Sure looks good!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 8, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> Sure looks good!


I'll go if you go!


----------



## Scott Ware (Oct 8, 2013)

Just one more reason to attend: Mr. Chen of Mainshow Orchids in Taiwan has just provided his pre-order plant listing in a MS Excel spreadsheet (with photos). 

This pre-order listing is available for download on the "2013 Vendors" page of the website at www.slippersymposium.com

There are three tabs in the spreadsheet - Paphiopedilums, Phalaenopsis and Flasks. *There are some really GREAT things on this list!*


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 8, 2013)

NYEric said:


> I'll go if you go!


I wish...


----------



## Scott Ware (Oct 8, 2013)

NYEric said:


> I'll go if you go!





SlipperFan said:


> I wish...



I wish you'd BOTH go. You know you had a blast when you went, Eric. Just because there's no paintball allowed in the meeting room....


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 9, 2013)

Scott Ware said:


> I wish you'd BOTH go. You know you had a blast when you went, Eric. Just because there's no paintball allowed in the meeting room....


The distance, the expense, and my back...


----------



## rob (Oct 20, 2013)

ok, I booked a flight, any one else going?
cheers,
Rob


----------



## abax (Oct 21, 2013)

Dot and Eric, will you drop in and pick me up on the way down please? I'd
love to go. I haven't been to a really nice orchid event since POE several
years ago. I'll wait at the Knoxville airport, o.k.?

Scott, are there any really nice motels/hotels within walking distance of the symposium?


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 21, 2013)

abax said:


> Dot and Eric, will you drop in and pick me up on the way down please? I'd
> love to go. I haven't been to a really nice orchid event since POE several
> years ago. I'll wait at the Knoxville airport, o.k.?
> 
> Scott, are there any really nice motels/hotels within walking distance of the symposium?


I can only be there in spirit.  :sob:


----------



## Scott Ware (Oct 21, 2013)

Angela, there are a couple motels within walking distance of the Symposium, but I'm not sure they're any better than the host hotel. The comments about the loud music at the host hotel are true for certain rooms, but there is a quieter, newer wing with rooms that have been refurbished in the last couple years. You just have to request the new section. There is a lot to be said for the convenience of staying at the same facility where your event is taking place, and it always turns out that people are able to carpool to the auction with fellow attendees. That's a good thing, because while the presentations are awesome, the auction seems to be the favorite event of the weekend.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm going to have to agree with Scott about the rooms. The higher price rooms in the host hotel are only $10 higher in cost and these are the rooms that are toward the back and away from what I now believe is a comedy lounge. Or at least it was last time I was there which was a year ago. I started staying across the street at the Hampton Inn a couple of years ago. The reason I started staying there was because they were also including a nice breakfast. Then last year the host hotel also provided a nice breakfast. This will be the first time I'm not going to this event in maybe 7 or 8 years, but if I went this yead I would just stay at the host hotel. It really is a great event and one not be be missed.


----------



## abax (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm terribly picky. I want room service. I didn't realize that the symposium and the auction were in two different locations. Thank you Scott and Bob...
valuable information.


----------



## bigleaf (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm looking forward to this event. This will be my first slipper symposium. It helps to know that Frank will show us his phalaenopsis too.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Oct 22, 2013)

Angela, the auction is indeed at another location however most everyone gets together and car pools over to the bbq and auction. All you need to do is ask anyone for a ride and they wil bring you or find you a ride.. Ross and other Slipper Talk people will be there, to share in rides and conversation. I also know that Peter will be there as well as Rob. Truley this is a great event to go to. The same thing holds true on Sunday morning in that people car pool over to Franks to visit the greenhouses. Matter a fact even though I have a car, many times I ride with others to and from Franks. If not I bring anyone that wants a ride with me.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 22, 2013)

It is a very good event. It used to be the same weekend as the Paintball World Cup in Orlando so I was in Hog Heaven!


----------



## paphreek (Oct 22, 2013)

Angela, I look forward to this event every year. The lectures are always interesting, the barbeque and auction at Frank's is great fun, and it is always a treat to tour Frank's private greenhouses on Sunday. But renewing acquaintances with all the fantastic people that attend the event makes it really special.


----------



## abax (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh damnit! I've got creeping commitments all of next month. Perhaps
next year. Is the symposium always in Orlando? Always around the same
time? If I have a year, perhaps I can be prepared next year. Can one register and pay the fee on the site or does it require pre-reg. and paid
fee. *moan and groan* Sometimes I hate running a small business. Oh,
I need to ask if cabs are available to and from the airport? I thought SF
would be like NY and one could just hail a cab (or get run over), but not
so. It took me two hours to get from the venue to my hotel...for three
days!!!


----------



## Scott Ware (Oct 23, 2013)

abax said:


> Oh damnit! I've got creeping commitments all of next month.



You should probably be seen for that condition. It can last longer than a month if you don't deal with it. I think there are some effective creams and pills.



abax said:


> Perhaps next year. Is the symposium always in Orlando? Always around the same time? If I have a year, perhaps I can be prepared next year. Can one register and pay the fee on the site or does it require pre-reg. and paid fee. *moan and groan* Sometimes I hate running a small business. Oh, I need to ask if cabs are available to and from the airport? I thought SF would be like NY and one could just hail a cab (or get run over), but not so. It took me two hours to get from the venue to my hotel...for three days!!!


 
The symposium is always the first Saturday in November and unless something drastic happens, will continue to be at the same location.

Our hosting company decided to charge a small fortune for online registration and payment capability this year. I promise it will be in place for next year.

Yes there are cabs, but the distance is great enough that the expense is not painless. Many people are successful at coordinating rides with others who are arriving/departing at about the same time. Usually a short announcement during the meeting will produce several offers to share rides to the airport. 

I have been to orchid events all around the country through the years, and this one is by far one of the friendliest, most relaxed orchid events you will find anywhere. No pressure, no pretense, and NO SNOW! (We almost had a hurricane once.) We always try to bring someone from overseas who can offer the group something they just can't find anywhere else. Last year Holger Perner offered legally documented species most of us had never had access to, and this year Mr. Chen will offer some of his incredible Paph and Phal (that's right - many of us are called by the dark side) species and hybrids from Taiwan.

Please plan on next year. You won't be sorry.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 23, 2013)

Scott Ware said:


> Last year Holger Perner offered legally documented species most of us had never had access to,



If you can't make the Symposium, supposedly Holger will be at the Paph Forum in Feb 2014 in DC (and bringing plants).


----------



## NYEric (Nov 7, 2013)

Did anyone from the forum go and take any photos??


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 7, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Did anyone from the forum go and take any photos??



You did (2013 Paph Forum).


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 7, 2013)

I think Scott Ware had a big part in organizing this event, but not sure he took any photos. Ross Hella (paphreek) was also planning to attend......


----------



## Scott Ware (Nov 7, 2013)

tomkalina said:


> I think Scott Ware had a big part in organizing this event, but not sure he took any photos. Ross Hella (paphreek) was also planning to attend......



It wasn't until I got home that I realized I never had time to take my camera out of the bag. Things were crazy (in a GOOD way). Such great talks and beautiful plants.


----------



## orchidmaven (Nov 7, 2013)

The Barbecue and Auction at Krull-Smith Pavilion was over the top. I purchased some wonderful plants. This is my favorite part of the whole weekend. Not to mention being able to spend time with so many wonderful folks from around the world. It was the best!


----------



## Scott Ware (Nov 7, 2013)

orchidmaven said:


> The Barbecue and Auction at Krull-Smith Pavilion was over the top. I purchased some wonderful plants. This is my favorite part of the whole weekend. Not to mention being able to spend time with so many wonderful folks from around the world. It was the best!



Man, did she ever buy some great plants. oke:


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 7, 2013)

I hope I'll be able to go in the near future. I saw one of the vendors had Paph. hangianum, did anyone get me one by chance?


----------



## abax (Nov 7, 2013)

Well, orchidmaven, what plants did you take home???? The really nosy want to know. I'm going next year even if I have to shut the nursery
down. If congress can do it, so can I!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2013)

Besides Complex crosses, anything interesting on the tables??


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 8, 2013)

I missed it this year but that doesn't mean I wasn't in close contact with people that were there. Matter a fact, I even had a few nonpaphs mailed to me, that arrived yesterday. I can only speak from the 5 that I received from Mainshow, but the ones I received were great. Even got a division of one in bud.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2013)

Cheater!


----------



## bigleaf (Nov 9, 2013)

I came home with some paphs, since I have extra space in my two suitcases. Most what I bought are phalaenopsis, obviously.
But my interest in paphs are multi flora type. I don't expect to buy a large flowering paph roth or its hybrid, I too had to start with smaller size. 
I'm proud of myself for already repotted these paphs couple days ago. These were shipped wrapped in moss. Root system appears to be good. These are Paph Prince Edward of York, and Lady Roth. These are left over from MainShow, so I got a good deal.







A few brachy type pictured on the right below. Ones on the left are plants I already have. They don't look as good as I would have liked.






On Sunday we went to Frank's open house. I got couple paph including this sib cross of paph roth 'Atticus' x 'Frank Smith'. 

I hope to flower these in couple years, maybe more given my past record.

Symposium was fun. Food is great and good fellowship with orchid friends.

I will post pictures to Frank's greenhouse in a different thread. I took mostly phalaenopsis pictures. 
http://www.phalaenopsis.net/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=65&t=15589


----------



## Justin (Nov 9, 2013)

looks like you got some nice ones!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 9, 2013)

Nice acquisitions!


----------



## abax (Nov 9, 2013)

I see lots of red and yellow flowers and I'd imagine that you were very 
happy there. The gigantea are to die for! The foliage looks really good for
such old plants. Might the first photo be a Mr. Lin picture?


----------



## bigleaf (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi Angela

Yes first picture is me posing with Franks gigantea 

Peter


----------



## NYEric (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks for the link. That Paph photo is a little out of place.


----------



## abax (Nov 11, 2013)

Mr. Lin you look like a teenager! I pictured you as a venerable senior with
tons of Oriental wisdom. While I'm here, I'd like to register a complaint.
Why do people with Oriental ancestry look 20 years younger than they are??? It's not fair, ya know. Caucasians age rather badly. I have a first
generation Japanese-American friend in CA who is 75 and barely looks 45.
Another Chinese-American friend who is going on 70 and climbs mountains and looks younger than me. I tell ya it just ain't fair!


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 11, 2013)

Beautiful specimen plants at Frank's greenhouse !!!! Thanks for the link!!!! Jean


----------

